# First time visiting Crested Butte



## wareagle10 (Mar 2, 2010)

Me and a group of 10 college buddies are heading to crested butte on the week of March 15. Most of us have been to different places in Colorado but this will be our first time in Crested Butte. We have a place to stay but are looking for suggestions mainly about good night life, and discounts on lift tickets. I'm open to suggestions about anything fun and preferably cheap.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Glad you aree coming to CB - its the best ski town in Colorado in my opinion. Authentic without the insane overcrowding of Summit areas, awesome skiing and terrain, insanely good affordable restaurants and some good nightlife for a small town. CB is very easy to figure out - all of the nightlife is on Elk Ave. within a few block of each other. The only ticket deal I know of is at Wet Grocer (liquor store) in Gunnison selling buy one get one free coupons inside Coors 18 packs (or similar). Post your question on the Gunnison/Crested Butte Tourism association Facebook page so more locals can add input: Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Get ready to ski some awesome, steep, rocky, make you shit your pants terrain. Buy a 24 pack of coors and get a buy one get one great deal. The Eldo usually has live music, Lo Bar if your into trendy stuff and DJ's, Brick Oven happy hour pizza and beer, lunch Pitas in Paradise, breakfast sandwiches from the gas cafe (hurley) If you want to wait a long time for a real good pizza and atmosphere check out the secret stash at the end of main street, but literally will take a tleast two hours for some dank pizza.On the mountain go to the Butte 66 way cheap beers and nice deck. If it's to busy go to the brown lab. 
Wow, I'm extremely jealous CB is the last great ski town you will have a blast!


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*....cb.....*

......give me a holler when you boys roll into town....i'll give you a bit of a "tour".....not of town, but the mtn.....she is skiing really well....comps are difficult to find these days...hope you like coors...... milozadik wishecouldski 970-275-1890


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

rent a sled/s for the day and hit up the slate area in addition to the cb inbounds if you have time.


----------

